# Scarecrow Veneers?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone used them? My husband needs fangs for his costume but one of his eye teeth are broken so he can't really use the caps. Anything using adhesive is out of the question, too. But I saw these veneers and was wondering if the plastic used for molding is sticky (and also what exactly they mean by "snap in and out"). What holds them in place? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

scarecrow uses thermoplastic to mold the teeth fitting.

its not sticky, not when its set at least.
what you do (and it should include instructions) is put the plastic pellets into near boiling water to let it get soft and moldable, fish it out squish it into a ball then mold it to the veneers, then your hubby will push them onto his teeth and suck in for i think 15 sec.
the plastic will set and the teeth will be home custom fit to him, so he can take them out and snap them back in after you trim the excess off

if it goes wrong don't worry, the plastic is reworkable till you get it right.

thing to watch for is that sometimes after frequent use the plastic may un-stick from the veneers and you will need to refit them.

hope that helps


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

the dogman said:


> scarecrow uses thermoplastic to mold the teeth fitting.
> 
> its not sticky, not when its set at least.
> what you do (and it should include instructions) is put the plastic pellets into near boiling water to let it get soft and moldable, fish it out squish it into a ball then mold it to the veneers, then your hubby will push them onto his teeth and suck in for i think 15 sec.
> ...


Most of them don't even use the plastic pelets any more. It's just a compund you mix together and will harden just like the pelets. Not sticky at all.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! I've seen them for $18 - $25 (nowhere locally of course ) and just didn't want to waste that much money. Sounds like a good option though...guess I'll be ordering a set!


----------

